# Dunlop NZ9 Driver???? Any news???



## scousekermit (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi folks. 

Does anyone have any idea where I can get my hands on a Dunlop NZ9  driver or if these have even been launched yet? Tried contacting Dunlop  customer services direct and the response I got was "Unfortunately we do not  know if or when we are getting this item back in stock. However our  website is updated on a regular basis and any items we have in stock  will be displayed on our website." Not the most informative...

Any help most apreciated

Cheers


----------



## beggsy (Feb 1, 2012)

Try sports direct they sell all kinds or poor dunlop drivers


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Feb 1, 2012)

Didnt know they had a new one coming out I might have a look and leave the RBZ


----------



## Richuk123 (Mar 26, 2012)

beggsy said:



			Try sports direct they sell all kinds or poor dunlop drivers
		
Click to expand...

Looking at your Signature, Actually try taking your brand goggles off and open your mind.

i play off 2, use Dunlop TP12 irons, Wedges And Vision Putter and love the product. The whole lot cost me Â£100 new and its the perfect way to get me back into it.

Got made redundant a couple of years ago and had to sell all my Titleist/Mizuno gear and in effect, stopped playing. Took it back up this year, and after a few trips to the range and a few round of golf, i can say that i hit these no different to my previous set (Mizuno MP32), i get a nice flight, solid feel and am very pleased with it
The TP12 Wedges are superb! , they sit flush, low bounce and Â£7 each! :whoo:

Ive played 3 full rounds and the worse ive been is +2 and shot -3 33 for 9 holes last thursday after work and would i have done any better if id spent another Â£500 total, no chance!!

Looking forward to trying the new NZ9, which i beleive is now out and i hope it performs as well as the irons.:clap:


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Mar 26, 2012)

I believe GM gave the new Dunlop driver a very favourable review although, from memory, I believe they said that it ballooned a little.  I'm thinking that it's aimed at the beginners market rather than Cat 1 guys such as yourself.  
Worth a go though.
Welcome to the forum by the way.


----------



## Wolfman (Mar 26, 2012)

Richuk123 said:



			Looking at your Signature, Actually try taking your brand goggles off and open your mind.

i play off 2, use Dunlop TP12 irons, Wedges And Vision Putter and love the product. The whole lot cost me Â£100 new and its the perfect way to get me back into it.

Got made redundant a couple of years ago and had to sell all my Titleist/Mizuno gear and in effect, stopped playing. Took it back up this year, and after a few trips to the range and a few round of golf, i can say that i hit these no different to my previous set (Mizuno MP32), i get a nice flight, solid feel and am very pleased with them.

The TP12 Wedges are superb! , they sit flush, low bounce and Â£7 each! :whoo:

Ive played 3 full rounds and the worse ive been is +2 and shot -3 33 for 9 holes last thursday after work and would i have done any better if id spent another Â£500 total, no chance!!

Looking forward to trying the new NZ9, which i beleive is now out and i hope it performs as well as the irons.:clap:
		
Click to expand...

Well said , its not the gear but the player

Personally i wouldnt touch it unless i was left with no other choice i.e no money

I can understand where you are coming from and i am glad its worked for you


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 26, 2012)

Isn't this the club with a decent spec shaft as stock


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Mar 26, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Isn't this the club with a decent spec shaft as stock
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, it is.  Far too good for you though........ :clap:


----------



## Richuk123 (Mar 26, 2012)

Golf Monthly did give it a favorable review, which is pleased to see. While i do agree is that they have made some tat over the years, Since the exposure that Lee Westwood has given them over the last couple of years and Darren Clarke's open win, it has probably forced there hand a little bit to up there product as more people will now be looking it as a viable option for a golf product.

I beleive that they now want to attack the "Benross, MD Golf" level now and they have the finanical clout to do it. i've had some stick from mates using Dunlop at my handicap, but when they acutally hit the irons, they change there tune and it is pleasing. it's golf snobbery and i hate it.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 26, 2012)

Richuk123 said:



			Looking at your Signature, Actually try taking your brand goggles off and open your mind.

i play off 2, use Dunlop TP12 irons, Wedges And Vision Putter and love the product. The whole lot cost me Â£100 new and its the perfect way to get me back into it.

Got made redundant a couple of years ago and had to sell all my Titleist/Mizuno gear and in effect, stopped playing. Took it back up this year, and after a few trips to the range and a few round of golf, i can say that i hit these no different to my previous set (Mizuno MP32), i get a nice flight, solid feel and am very pleased with them.

The TP12 Wedges are superb! , they sit flush, low bounce and Â£7 each! :whoo:

Ive played 3 full rounds and the worse ive been is +2 and shot -3 33 for 9 holes last thursday after work and would i have done any better if id spent another Â£500 total, no chance!!

Looking forward to trying the new NZ9, which i beleive is now out and i hope it performs as well as the irons.:clap:
		
Click to expand...


Welcome to the forum pal, it's good to see that its not the gear it's you!

Unfortunately brand snobbery is rife in this sport and it'll only get worse as these new improved driver, fairway woods and irons that give you an extra 15 yards are thrown at us year after year.


----------



## Richuk123 (Mar 26, 2012)

plus the added bonus of if i was to wrap one around a tree, rather than wait 2-3 weeks and spend Â£30 on a new shaft, i'll just go to Sports Direct and by a new replacement for Â£7!!! :clap:

and thanks for the welcome's guys!


----------



## Naybrains (Mar 26, 2012)

beggsy said:



			Try sports direct they sell all kinds or poor dunlop drivers
		
Click to expand...




Richuk123 said:



			plus the added bonus of if i was to wrap one around a tree, rather than wait 2-3 weeks and spend Â£30 on a new shaft, i'll just go to Sports Direct and by a new replacement!!! :clap:
		
Click to expand...

And get change out of a fiver!
Love the quote in your earlier post about beggsys sig :rofl:


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 26, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			Yeah, it is.  Far too good for you though........ :clap:
		
Click to expand...

You've changed!


----------



## Threeoffthetee (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice to see someone who cares more about their game than their kit.  I am a member of a club and see so many people with "all the gear and no idea". 

I really like the Dunlop Tour leather gloves, they feel good, fit well and a are about a fifth of the price of the more well known models.  Personally I have never and will never understand how spending Â£30 on a glove will make me play better.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Mar 26, 2012)

Â£30 for a glove!!! never have I seen one anywhere near that expensive and if there is some at that price then whoever buys them needs their head examining. Had the Dunlop gloves when I first started playing and found them quite tacky to be honest, didn't last very long either. I now buy Footjoy Sci Flex from a Pro Shop seller on Ebay, 3 for Â£18 and they last and last. Not tried Dunlop clubs so cannot comment on them.


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 26, 2012)

Love this post, love everything about it. It might be the best post since I joined the forum. Wonder if the OP will ever come back, hope he plays off 2 too!!!! Welcome Rich.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Mar 26, 2012)

NZ9 got a decent write up, anyone on a budget who wants a white driver should give it a go.


----------



## Mr_T (Mar 26, 2012)

my putter is dunlop, its not great but does the job fine, I also have a pw as I needed something to get me started on pitch and putts, when I started to develop what vaguely resembled a swing I actually managed to get some decent results with it... their irons aren't bad, although I had a 12 quid driver from them and it was appalling in every possible way...


----------



## Richuk123 (Mar 27, 2012)

The glove is a fine example. Â£5 for a leather glove, which is no different to any other leather glove on the market, and half the price of its competitors.

Even the balls for winter use will be great, I wouldn't beat up my B330-s when it's cold, so get the rock hard dunlops out , dozen for Â£6.

I've caused a bit of a stir with my reaction but I can only say what I feel through experience. I'm hoping to get back to 1 by the end of the end and can I do it with my equipment? I think so.


----------



## richy (Mar 27, 2012)

In_The_Rough said:



			Â£30 for a glove!!! never have I seen one anywhere near that expensive and if there is some at that price then whoever buys them needs their head examining. Had the Dunlop gloves when I first started playing and found them quite tacky to be honest, didn't last very long either.* I now buy Footjoy Sci Flex from a Pro Shop seller on Ebay, 3 for Â£18 and they last and last.* Not tried Dunlop clubs so cannot comment on them.
		
Click to expand...

Can you tell me where these are please?


----------



## Threeoffthetee (Mar 27, 2012)

In_The_Rough said:



			I now buy Footjoy Sci Flex from a Pro Shop seller on Ebay, 3 for Â£18 and they last and last. Not tried Dunlop clubs so cannot comment on them.
		
Click to expand...

At this price and off E-Bay, sure they are not fakes?


----------



## gripitripit (Mar 27, 2012)

In stock in Sports Direct. 
http://www.sportsdirect.com/dunlop-nz9-driver-872128


----------



## In_The_Rough (Mar 27, 2012)

Threeoffthetee said:



			At this price and off E-Bay, sure they are not fakes?
		
Click to expand...

Not be fakes mate as it is a pro shop seller from a Golf club. Previous seasons styles they are,I buy them in bulk at the end of every Golf seasons. I dont deal in anything moody


----------



## In_The_Rough (Mar 27, 2012)

richy said:



			Can you tell me where these are please?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry trade secret Seriously though there are not any on there at the moment at that price as I buy last seasons model/colour so it will be around October before anymore are listed I think.I buy 12 and it costs me Â£72 but they last me right through the season and beyond sometimes. I will try and find the sellers name for you.


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 27, 2012)

Richuk123 said:



			I've caused a bit of a stir with my reaction but I can only say what I feel through experience. I'm hoping to get back to 1 by the end of the end and can I do it with my equipment? I think so.
		
Click to expand...


You did not cause a stir, it was right on! I absolutely love that you play with low budget clubs to such a high standard. I went to sports direct to have a look at them after I had read the post. They are hideous and that just makes it even better! I almost want a set.


----------



## mouth (Mar 27, 2012)

I've got a Dunlop driver (Qube I think) which my brother gave me as he couldn't get on with it. I know why too. The shaft is make from a substance not unlike licorice.

Dunlop clothing is fine for a budget golfer (such as myself).A shirt, trousers and waterproofs can all be had for under Â£40 and I couldn't care much for paying Â£30 to buy just one 'branded' shirt etc. Their actual hardware on the other hand seems to be tosh. I may buy a wedge from them just to see how I get on with it before investing in something proper.

On the other hand (no pun intended) I find the gloves in SD are reasonable. Bought an all weather Srixon somethingorother for Â£4 and it's done 5 or 6 rounds as well as a few range sessions so far. Best wearing glove I've ever had.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 27, 2012)

Well said Rich.

I have a quiet wee smile to myself when a high handicapper who hits on average 4 fairways a round spends Â£400 on a driver that has fade /draw weighting.

 It's the kings new clothes stuff. [Isn't he grand Isn't he fine ... no he is naked]


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 27, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Well said Rich.

I have a quiet wee smile to myself when a high handicapper who hits on average 4 fairways a round spends Â£400 on a driver that has fade /draw weighting.

 It's the kings new clothes stuff. [Isn't he grand Isn't he fine ... no he is naked]
		
Click to expand...


Its not always as black and white as you make it out to be though.... While I have made my love of this post clear if a crap golfer can afford good kit there is no reason not to get it. My father got himself a Â£1500 mountain bike but hes not going to be joining the downhill crew, hes old, fat and wealthy, why not have nice things.


----------



## mikeb4 (Mar 27, 2012)

Dunlop golf trousers are quality, they do not fade after being washed and you dont have to iron them, think they were about Â£9 each in black, grey and blue


----------



## gripitripit (Mar 27, 2012)

mikeb4 said:



			Dunlop golf trousers are quality, they do not fade after being washed and you dont have to iron them, think they were about Â£9 each in black, grey and blue
		
Click to expand...

They are launching new trousers soon in lairy colours. pink green red etc


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Mar 27, 2012)

Can't wait to see Mike tee it up sporting some lurid green trews :fore:

Also, it's posts like the first couple of responses that make folk think that this forum (and golf in general) is full of complete willies. It really was uncalled for.

And it contained spelling mistakes


----------



## shewy (Mar 27, 2012)

I had a couple of Dunlop wedges in my half set up in Scotland and they were fine,on the other hand I also had a putter and the face insert fell out so I had to putt with my 3 wood. Glad to see them making better kit though,Dunlop are a huge company,do they not own Srixon/Cleveland as well?


----------



## Rooter (Mar 27, 2012)

I had a go with the NZ9 driver at the belfry last week, I hit approx 35 different drivers that day and by far the biggest shock was the dunlop. It was so forgiving and consistant. OK it was approx 30yrds shorter than an R11s, but for the price gulf and the fact all 7 shots i hit with the dunlop were all very consistantly straight, it should not be overlooked!! OK would i buy one? probably not, because i am an idiot when it comes to brands etc. but it really did perform very very well!!! 220yrds every time down the middle of the fairway, you could do a lot worse!!


----------



## Richuk123 (Mar 27, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			You did not cause a stir, it was right on! I absolutely love that you play with low budget clubs to such a high standard. I went to sports direct to have a look at them after I had read the post. They are hideous and that just makes it even better! I almost want a set.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, i got someone to actually look at them!:cheers: 

Sure, there not the prettiest things to look at but there not massively offset and sits well behind the ball. 3-PW will set you back Â£56, not much more than a dozen pro V1's and i thought its worth a punt, and i haven't looked back.

I also Think that there new stock grips , Gecko Tak , are superb . they used the technology first in there tennis/squash rackets line, which they are more renowned for though the industry.

allthough i may draw the line at a pair of Pink Dunlop Trousers.............................well, maybe not lol :thup:


----------



## BTatHome (Mar 31, 2012)

Might try a TP12 wedge, gotta be worth it for the True Temper shaft alone 

I have a bit of Dunlop clothing already, gloves are pretty good (and I bought 6/7 last year when they were selling off the tour leather ones for about Â£2 each). Just picked up some more trousers (pinstripes), already have a few of the shirts and may pick up a few of the new season shirts too (although the logo is a bit loud on the new stuff), they look a lot more like the DC and LW kit now.


----------



## Dave B (Mar 31, 2012)

One of the lads I work with bought a Dunlop Tour set from SD and while giving him a few tips on the range i hit the irons and the hybrids. They were very easy to hit, got the ball up in the air and distance was good. Basically they did everything you could have asked for and at Â£8 a club could not be faulted.


A while ago when visiting family up North I bought a Dunlop Loco Driver for Â£12  to go with the old Hippo irons and MacGreggor fairways I started playing with 10 yrs ago, (I leave them in my brother inlaws garage so I don't need to  put a set in the car when travelling up). It doesn't hit the ball as far as my Nike VR Pro but it still allows me to achieve a good distance often out driving  my friends with state of the art clubs. It's good for banter and friendly rivaly and for somebody just taking up the game they represent very good value for money.


----------



## TheJezster (Mar 31, 2012)

In_The_Rough said:



			Sorry trade secret Seriously though there are not any on there at the moment at that price as I buy last seasons model/colour so it will be around October before anymore are listed I think.I buy 12 and it costs me Â£72 but they last me right through the season and beyond sometimes. I will try and find the sellers name for you.
		
Click to expand...

Youre happy that 12 gloves last you right through the season!??  TWELVE!  Thats one a month man, what, do you have acid for sweat or something??

Thats ridicuous, surely 12 should last you around 6 years!??  I wouldnt be buying them again in a hurry if you only get a months wear out of a glove!  Have a look around, some good gloves out there.  I think my latest one is an FJ from sports direct for less than a tenner.   I bought it towards the end of last year I think.  I'll get another one to use while this one dries out if it gets wet and throw away my current spare, which I bought about 15 months ago.


----------



## Richuk123 (Apr 25, 2012)

well , having created a bit of a fuss with my response on page one, i thought it would only be right i wrote a review on it, as i have now tried it.

Looks -- Very nice indeed for a "dunlop". its smart, sits very well if slightly shut at address. the areoskin anti-glare works well and the Gecko Tak grip is very nice indeed to hold. Only let down is the headcover does look a bit naff, to be fair , but that isnt too important.

Performance -- I took out of the shop a Taylor Made RBZ, 10deg, S (same spec as dunlop) to compare it. and being brutally honest, the RBZ did fly further, but only by 5-10yrds avr. I put that down the the RBZ having a far better stock shaft (The dunlop has a Old school Grafalloy prolite "esque" shaft in it), thus making it fly a bit higher. **out of interest, i was far more accurate with these 2 over my 975j** 

Would i pay an extra Â£150 or so for the Taylor Made????, Not a chance and if i had to pick one based on performance and price , it would be the Dunlop NZ-9 (and no, im not saying it just because i have Dunlop irons, wedges and putter in the bag, if it was utter sh1te , then i would say so)

Let Downs --- Loft & Shaft Options. I feel only being able to get it in 10deg is poor. I hope they at least add an 9 degree option, and for me, once that is out, then it is in the bag, no question. for those who need the height and distance, it is perfect. but with soft shaft and loft, for me , it flies far too high and into the wind it would be like hitting a hard wedge!!! 

While having a Grafalloy in it is a good sales pitch, the shaft they are using is dated and should have paid the extra and fitted at least the "pro-launch blue classic". serious golfers would stump an extra 10-15 quid in the RRP (Still below Â£100!) for it and it will definitely give the driver more "umph"

Overview -- A Good first attempt at a mid-priced driver, but with better loft and shaft options, this could me much , much better.

Richard.ne:


----------



## kid2 (Apr 25, 2012)

Richuk123 said:



			well , having created a bit of a fuss with my response on page one, i thought it would only be right i wrote a review on it, as i have now tried it.

Looks -- Very nice indeed for a "dunlop". its smart, sits very well if slightly shut at address. the areoskin anti-glare works well and the Gecko Tak grip is very nice indeed to hold. Only let down is the headcover does look a bit naff, to be fair , but that isnt too important.

Performance -- I took out of the shop a Taylor Made RBZ, 10deg, S (same spec as dunlop) to compare it. and being brutally honest, the RBZ did fly further, but only by 5-10yrds avr. I put that down the the RBZ having a far better stock shaft (The dunlop has a Old school Grafalloy prolite "esque" shaft in it), thus making it fly a bit higher. **out of interest, i was far more accurate with these 2 over my 975j** 

Would i pay an extra Â£150 or so for the Taylor Made????, Not a chance and if i had to pick one based on performance and price , it would be the Dunlop NZ-9 (and no, im not saying it just because i have Dunlop irons, wedges and putter in the bag, if it was utter sh1te , then i would say so)

Let Downs --- Loft & Shaft Options. I feel only being able to get it in 10deg is poor. I hope they at least add an 9 degree option, and for me, once that is out, then it is in the bag, no question. for those who need the height and distance, it is perfect. but with soft shaft and loft, for me , it flies far too high and into the wind it would be like hitting a hard wedge!!! 

While having a Grafalloy in it is a good sales pitch, the shaft they are using is dated and should have paid the extra and fitted at least the "pro-launch blue classic". serious golfers would stump an extra 10-15 quid in the RRP (Still below Â£100!) for it and it will definitely give the driver more "umph"

Overview -- A Good first attempt at a mid-priced driver, but with better loft and shaft options, this could me much , much better.

Richard.ne:
		
Click to expand...


Sounds pretty good Richard....
Even if you bought one and then changed the shaft its still a steal!


----------



## Richuk123 (Apr 25, 2012)

changing the shaft is something i thought about. Shoving Bubba's Pink Bi-Matrix shaft in there would just be immense , but it's just the 10deg of loft that is keep my card in the wallet..........................................for now!!


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 25, 2012)

TheJezster said:



			Youre happy that 12 gloves last you right through the season!?? TWELVE! Thats one a month man, what, do you have acid for sweat or something??

Thats ridicuous, surely 12 should last you around 6 years!?? I wouldnt be buying them again in a hurry if you only get a months wear out of a glove! Have a look around, some good gloves out there. I think my latest one is an FJ from sports direct for less than a tenner. I bought it towards the end of last year I think. I'll get another one to use while this one dries out if it gets wet and throw away my current spare, which I bought about 15 months ago.
		
Click to expand...

Just rejoined this post. Dont think I made myself totally clear here. I bought 12 at the start of the Golf season and I did not have to buy any others. I did not get through all 12, I used 3 or 4 only which left me with a nice little stock left. Soon as they start to show signs of wear I get rid. How you can still have a spare sitting about from 15 MONTHS ago is beyond me chuck the thing out for crying out load


----------



## kid2 (Apr 25, 2012)

Richuk123 said:



			changing the shaft is something i thought about. Shoving Bubba's Pink Bi-Matrix shaft in there would just be immense , but it's just the 10deg of loft that is keep my card in the wallet..........................................for now!! 

Click to expand...


I think drivers in general anyway play1.5 degrees either side of there stamped no. on the sole of the club through all manufacturers....


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 25, 2012)

The recent offers from Dunlop clubs are a bit hit and miss in my eyes. I had a hybrid which looked awesome but had a horrible shaft and felt nasty of the face. I tried some irons and thought they were very good for the cost. Had a driver which was good but the shaft let it down and I couldn't get consistent with it.  

The new NZ9 stuff is going down a different route than the older stuff though. Slightly higher price point but a greater focus on quality of components. No where near challenging the like of MD or Benross yet but heading that way.


----------

